# Current status of racial attacks



## smof (Jun 27, 2009)

hi dolly, im from india looking forward to study in australia but due to those recent racial attacks, my parents are stopping me from going there, as you stay there can u kindly let me know about the current status of the situation please so i can make some move .
kind regards
thank you

omar


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Omar, 

I've moved your question to a separate thread since it was off topic. 

I don't tend to watch the news that much over here at present so I can't answer your question.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi omar,

TBH I haven't heard any more about it since the protests in Melbourne earlier this month so I can't really comment. 

It's certainly not endemic so I wouldn't let it stop you from moving over here.

Dolly


----------



## beaucoupnice (Jun 21, 2009)

I reckon like usual the media has blown it all out of proportion. In general you shouldn't have to worry - except for a bit of good hearted ribbing - which is what Aussies love to do. Take the plunge and expand your horizons - you-ll love it.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Omar:

It's out of the mainstream press so I haven't heard anything further on it. I haven't heard of further protests or any new initiatives by police or government this month. 



smof said:


> hi dolly, im from india looking forward to study in australia but due to those recent racial attacks, my parents are stopping me from going there, as you stay there can u kindly let me know about the current status of the situation please so i can make some move .
> kind regards
> thank you
> 
> omar


----------



## gerg (May 29, 2009)

Hi Dolly, I agree with the others. The issue has died down and a recent news artice showed police playing cricket with some Indian students to try and help the situation(I don't know who won the match). There are elements of racism in Australia the same as evry other country but don't forget that we are a multinational country especially in the cities where you would be studying. Welcome- come and enjoy the exoerience. Gerg


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

smof said:


> hi dolly, im from india looking forward to study in australia but due to those recent racial attacks, my parents are stopping me from going there, as you stay there can u kindly let me know about the current status of the situation please so i can make some move .
> kind regards
> thank you
> 
> omar


Read the news of other countries and there violence.
The media seems to thrive only on bad taste articles. I personally dont beleive Aust is that bad.
It is a pity the media is all doom and gloom.
They should lighten up a bit.


----------



## smof (Jun 27, 2009)

*hi*



stewart said:


> Read the news of other countries and there violence.
> The media seems to thrive only on bad taste articles. I personally dont beleive Aust is that bad.
> It is a pity the media is all doom and gloom.
> They should lighten up a bit.


thanx but as you stay there, i deserve a much fairer and to the point reply because I'm having a strong mind of studying there. I ask all the people what they would feel if they face the same circumstances as me, I believe they would definitely clear their thoughts before they land there in Australia.

omar


----------



## smof (Jun 27, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi Omar:
> 
> It's out of the mainstream press so I haven't heard anything further on it. I haven't heard of further protests or any new initiatives by police or government this month.


Hi Amasiam

Its really an unfortunate that you have not came across with any of these so called racial attacks on indians or may be i should take it as you are not aware if somebody punches an indian's face or send him to coma.....rectify me if I'm wrong buddy as I'm new.

smof


----------



## MyDearBoy (Apr 1, 2008)

smof said:


> Hi Amasiam
> 
> Its really an unfortunate that you have not came across with any of these so called racial attacks on indians or may be i should take it as you are not aware if somebody punches an indian's face or send him to coma.....rectify me if I'm wrong buddy as I'm new.
> 
> smof


What??????????????????


----------



## smof (Jun 27, 2009)

MyDearBoy said:


> What??????????????????


dont you get it. i can explain it to. all you need to do is ask....dont you read newspaper as him about the racial discrimination upon indian students stayin in australia?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

smof said:


> dont you get it. i can explain it to. all you need to do is ask....dont you read newspaper as him about the racial discrimination upon indian students stayin in australia?


THE NEWSPAPERS ARE FULL OF S__T!!!!!!
It not that bad


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

smof said:


> dont you get it. i can explain it to. all you need to do is ask....dont you read newspaper as him about the racial discrimination upon indian students stayin in australia?


And people have replied to you that it's no longer making headlines. There is nothing else that we can tell you if we don't live in those areas. 

I'm beginning to doubt that this is a genuine enquiry especially with your reply to Amaslam so moderators will be watching your contributions to this forum carefully. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## smof (Jun 27, 2009)

*hi*



Dolly said:


> Hi omar,
> 
> TBH I haven't heard any more about it since the protests in Melbourne earlier this month so I can't really comment.
> 
> ...


i would have appreciated you if you could have answered me without being diplomatic. I Hope you understand how much it is important for a student like me being an indian to know the present ground condition before landing there in Australia. I feel i deserve to know the truth.

thanking you

omar


----------



## smof (Jun 27, 2009)

stewart said:


> THE NEWSPAPERS ARE FULL OF S__T!!!!!!
> It not that bad


sory but what do you mean by NOT THAT BAD.....is it means bad but not worst? or else

omar


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

No as I actually live here I'm actually quite fortunate to never come across these attacks. Of course I'm aware of the many news reports and feel bad for the Indians who were attacked, but when I state that I haven't come across anything new that's really all that means, nothing new since those media reports. 



smof said:


> Hi Amasiam
> 
> Its really an unfortunate that you have not came across with any of these so called racial attacks on indians or may be i should take it as you are not aware if somebody punches an indian's face or send him to coma.....rectify me if I'm wrong buddy as I'm new.
> 
> smof


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

media loves making an ant look like a dinosaur.. they have made it so big now that even if someone walking on the street and touches/brushes with an Indian, they would call it an attack.. I have spoken to more than a dozen indians living in Melb, Syd, Canberra, Perth & other places and no one has seen anything even close to it even once, and these people have been living there for years.. 

If you ask those who claim to have been attacked, will they come back to india, they wont, why is it that they want to continue living there even if they claim there is racial discrimination.. doesnt tht answer ur questions?

Few days back there was a full page articl in the newspaper about some guy who was hit and what not, came back to India for a vacation and plans to go back to finish his course(and I am sure he will apply for PR after that), do you think he would go back if he was attacked?? These are ways to attaracting media, get ur pic in the newspaper and then go back to doing what you were.. Why has no one asked these guys, why are u still in AU, why dont u please leave if we are not nice to you.. isnt that what an intelligent person would do.. 

My opinion, you go somewhere, show off your gadgets, attract attention and this is what you would get, lot of people get mugged in India too, we dont go out late at night walking on the road, we know if we do, we are attracting attention and consequences wont be in our favor.
If we have to go to an ATM to withdraw money, we try and do it in daylight, do it the next day..

I dont know if I am making sense but ones safety is in his own hands..


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> media loves making an ant look like a dinosaur.. they have made it so big now that even if someone walking on the street and touches/brushes with an Indian, they would call it an attack.. I have spoken to more than a dozen indians living in Melb, Syd, Canberra, Perth & other places and no one has seen anything even close to it even once, and these people have been living there for years..
> 
> If you ask those who claim to have been attacked, will they come back to india, they wont, why is it that they want to continue living there even if they claim there is racial discrimination.. doesnt tht answer ur questions?
> 
> ...



well spoken anj,

sounds like someone is being a typical student wanting everyone to do the work for them. my advise is if you are afraid of everything stay at home or maybe get off you backside and do a reccie see for yourself what its like out in the big bad world.

weelee


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

amaslam said:


> No as I actually live here I'm actually quite fortunate to never come across these attacks. Of course I'm aware of the many news reports and feel bad for the Indians who were attacked, but when I state that I haven't come across anything new that's really all that means, nothing new since those media reports.



Well put Amaslam. If you're not looking for trouble then touch-wood it won't come knocking at your door. If you read the media both from Oz as well as the papers from India you will see that a lot was hot talk and stuff was blown out of proportion. Each city in each country will always have these kind of issues it's how it's dealt with is what's important and from what the papers have been saying it seems to have died down.

Having read everyones comments I have to applaud the diplomatic way Omars questions were answered by all as it seemed he was trying to pick a fight or vent his anger out. Not good!!. I am an indian with a white husband and yes the racist attack have gone thru our minds as we have 2 "mixed" children but having spoken to others as well as researched papers etc we feel it's just as bad as any other place we would go to and so far touch-wood me or my family have never had to face this.

Satty xx


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

smof, dude, really if you are that worried and truly feel unsafe, then maybe it's best that you don't go to


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

*smof*, dude, really if you are that worried and truly feel unsafe, then maybe it's best that you attend school in AU. The reason I am saying this is b/c it seems like no matter what anyone tells you, you still don't feel as if you could be safe in AU. No matter what country you are living in, no country is 100% safe. There are some safer than others, but my point is that, only you can determine your own safety. People can tell you that AU is safe until they are blue in the face, but unless you feel confident about moving to AU, you will not believe anything anybody says. There are many of other countries that offer the same education, if you feel that your safety will be compromised. 

Im not trying to discourage you from attending some of the finest universities in the world, but it seems like you don't feel safe here, even though people who live there or knows people who live there have been honestly and truthfully to their knowledge and experience relaying the situation back to you. No country is 100% safe, and only you can determine your own safety. So, please let this topic die, and get on with your life, whether it is in AU or another country.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

if u read the news, an Indian (from Andhra Pradesh) was attacked and killed in South Africa.. sometime back it happened in US and UK as well.. which makes no place safe for anyone.. 
go ahead and apply..tht's all i'd say


----------

